

Weinreb: Lisp for High-Performance Transaction Processing - fogus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xquJvmHF3S8

======
simonb
For those who don't have time to sit through the whole thing, Zach has some
notes on his blog: <http://xach.livejournal.com/225634.html>

------
briancooley
At 53:25 about Clojure: "I am very, very enthusiastic about this. I think that
this will be the replacement for Common Lisp."

